# Best Up to dat Thaland guidebook



## Bulgakov (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi,

What would you suggest as the best up to date guidebook for Thailand?

Thanks,

Bulgakov


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2009)

Lonely Planet, Rough Guide are both pretty good... then again I've only used them as back up, I like to sound out people on the spot once I arrive for some more original ideas, otherwise you end up on a kind of backpacker tourist tour...


----------



## DanielDaniel (Apr 9, 2010)

*Daniel From San Francisco*

Hi

I was think to visit Thailand Bangkok this Fall for a couple of months or longer 

I need some of your expert advice

If i visit Bangkok, Where is the best place to live close with the International Expats community ?

I am also concern about the food... do your know the Place or the Super market name ?
where i can find International food like Pasta and Cheese and Ham and Nice wine?


Please advice me

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

DanielDaniel said:


> Hi
> 
> I was think to visit Thailand Bangkok this Fall for a couple of months or longer
> 
> ...


Pretty much every supermarket sells pasta, cheese and wine - its just expensive that's all. Pasta (dried) is not so expensive, but imported wine and cheese are. Thai food is amongst the best in the world, if you are afraid of spicy, just ask for not spicy (mai pet). How are yu going to cook the supermarket ingredients? If you really need to eat American, then there vare lots of AMerican fast food places (McDonald's, Burger King, KFC, etc) - but yuk!


----------



## DanielDaniel (Apr 9, 2010)

*Thai Food*

I totally agree should try Thai Food however not sure can i handle the Hot spicy food O Dear!!

Do you have any particular Super Market Chain name in thailand that sell special 
International food from USE or UK or Europe ?

Please advice me

Thanks



KhwaamLap said:


> Pretty much every supermarket sells pasta, cheese and wine - its just expensive that's all. Pasta (dried) is not so expensive, but imported wine and cheese are. Thai food is amongst the best in the world, if you are afraid of spicy, just ask for not spicy (mai pet). How are yu going to cook the supermarket ingredients? If you really need to eat American, then there vare lots of AMerican fast food places (McDonald's, Burger King, KFC, etc) - but yuk!


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

DanielDaniel said:


> I totally agree should try Thai Food however not sure can i handle the Hot spicy food O Dear!!
> 
> Do you have any particular Super Market Chain name in thailand that sell special
> International food from USE or UK or Europe ?
> ...




Daniel,

Just say "nitnoy' chili or Mai Pet and you should be fine. Or, if you really want to save $$$ find a market close by and you can buy already cooked foods including fish, chicken, pork along with rice [sticky, long grain etc] and all sorts of other dishes including curries, fruits and even sweets. They are usually 2/3 [or less] than what you would pay in a restaurant. Most restaurants aren't going to hit you with really spicy food but if in doubt ask a ferang or the waitress. 

Serendipity2


----------

